
Free for the next 60 days: "Build Your Own Ruby on Rails Web Applications" book - nickb
http://www.sitepoint.com/books/rails1/freebook.php
======
kyro
Direct link:

<http://media.sitepoint.com/books/ror.pdf>

------
choward93
I bought this book 2 months ago, its a good read, especially for the
nonprogrammer like me. I recommend everyone who is interested in RoR download
this.

------
thomasfl
Have flipped through the pdf, and especially the ajax bit is well explained.

------
jkush
nickb, you are a machine!

------
spking
Thanks nickb for the tip.

------
naivehs
Thank you.

